# Kicks or punches?



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Everyone has a favourite.

What's yours? Do you prefer kicking or punching?

Obviously, it's all dependant on the situation, but assuming you were in a position to do both quite easily, which would it be?

I would have to go for kicks, because my upper body reach is just terrible.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Hmm, that's a hard one.

I'll say elbow.


----------



## Ray Quando (Jul 22, 2007)

I would have to go for a round house kick to the face


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Ray Quando said:


> I would have to go for a round house kick to the face


Wow, Chuck Norris has signed up!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Excellent news Welcome Chuck!! I enjoy a low left leg kick.. if exercised correctly it can yield very good results, and the average joe will not be expecting it


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I find standing sweeps quite useful.

Not really a kick, but if you sweep 'em hard, you could, at the very least, dislocate their knee.

I'm also a fan of the roundhouse kick. It's my strongest kick, and one not to be reckoned with. =P


----------



## Ray Quando (Jul 22, 2007)

round house kicks to the face piss all over any kind of gay sweeps. Personally i like to keep with the same move and just change the footwear. Start out with a golf shoe to get the blood flowing then a quick change into flippers for the surprise element. Then whilst their stunned jump into ice skates and finish the ****er off.


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello all, just thought i'd intro myself. Kicks and punches eh? There's nothing quite like the satisfying crunch when you smack someone on the jaw with a roundhouse. Then again when you land the tooth loosening hook and get the same effect.... well you just cant help but smile eh 

Remember, knees are classed as kicks too and when they land sweet..... oooooh dear.:eek:


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

By the way, well done on the forum. Much liked. Can't seem to find the avatar bit tho.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Yep, must agree, knees are a great weapon 

The avatar bit is in User CP, and on the left there is Edit Avatar


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello Mahonski, good to have you on the forum mate, ive read your posts on other boards so good to have you over here, as above the avatar and all you should need to pimp your self up is in the user CP (top left) any probs just let us know


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks for the help and welcome. I will get on the user bit as soon as. Good to be on board


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Aug 12, 2007)

I would have to say I prefer my punches, mostly because I used to do boxing.


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

i spent 1.5 yrs at TKD so i prefer kicking, a good side kick to the ribs or a front kick (push kick in muay thai?) works wonders for those who rush in.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

yeh ive been working on my front kick throw a load of hip into it and you send your opponent flying, knock them off guard, or if you get them properly in the solar plexis put them on the floor...not that i condone violence in any way


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm a Right leg kick right hook man myself....works wonders in a taxi queue!!! haha


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

marc said:


> yeh ive been working on my front kick throw a load of hip into it and you send your opponent flying, knock them off guard, or if you get them properly in the solar plexis put them on the floor...not that i condone violence in any way


i'm sadistic, go for the spot just under the ribs... hit the diaghram and they go down like a sack of proverbial.

i've knocked people 3ft back on their ass doing it with some good hip work.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Im gonna have to say kick to the head. The first time i clanged someone in the side of the head with a kick was such a sweet feeling.

Im a big fan of thigh kicks too. They hurt like hell, blast some good ones of them in and you'll be limping for a week.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

I still say boxing as an art on its own is a serious weapon you dont wanna **** with if they know what theyre doing! It does make my day when I connect a high kick right on the jaw:biggerGrin: or a front kick right up in the face oh yeah!!!! but in a realistic situation Id have to go with low right kick onto their left thigh, If you get enough of a sweep on this bad boy they aint gonna be dancing round much longer! floored a guy in my last fight with a right low, only move Ive decked someone with fighting in the ring


----------

